
Microsoft's Cumulative Revenue Quietly Surpasses $1 Trillion - breitling
http://jeffreifman.com/2016/05/08/microsoft-revenue-quietly-surpasses-1-trillion/
======
rrggrr
The excess funds Microsft and others are holding offshore needs to be
repatriated. There is too much dollar liquidity offshore helping US
competition, and too little at home where the liquidity is needed. The Fed is
also needlessly maintaining a stimulative posture where repatriation of
overseas dollars through tax policy could relieve a significant portion of
this burden.

~~~
sl8r
My understanding is that most unrepatriated earnings are actually deposited in
US banks, meaning that those dollars are already being lent into the US
economy. Repatriation is a tax accounting issue.

